# Why .17 HMR over 22 WMR/Mag?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My last question on this topic was which firearm to buy; I am now leaning towards a rimfire with tactical scope. Cabela's seems to have the Savage .17 combos on sale regularly and have a screaming deal on general purchases right now, so why take the ,17 over the mag? I can see the nerdy stats/ballistics on line, but I have not seen any stories of people's own personal experiences; so I would appreciate everyone's $0.02 on the topic. My thoughts are that they are somewhat similar as they are both based on the same case, big difference is that the mag ammo is about 30% less expensive or so. 20 gr .17 has 2,350 ft/s w/ 245 ft-lbs of energy vs the 22 mag 30 gr at 2,200 ft/s with 322 ft/-bs. .17 has 2.6" drop at 150 yards and the 22 mag has

These figures are very telling, from http://www.chuckhawks.com/compared_17HMR_22WMR.htm:
.17 HMR, 20 grain MV 2375 fps, 2051-50 yds, 1754-100 yds, 1492-150 yards, 1273-200 yds
.22 WMR, 30 grain MV 2200 fps, 1720-50 yards, 1340-100 yards, 1080-150 yds.
Energy at distances:
.17 HMR, 20 grain ME 250 ft. lbs., 187-50 yards, 137-100 yards, 99-150 yards, 72-200 yards.
.22 WMR, 30 grain ME 325 ft. lbs., 200-50 yards, 120-100 yards, 80-150 yards.
Energy ends up being surpassed by the .17 after 50 yards; I think that answers my question.

It is unbelievable how expensive the ammo is, more than for my 223??? I like how the mag has more options in bullet sizes and types (shot even). In all likelihood I will end up with a Savage laminate thumbhole with Cabela's 3-9x40 tactical.

One more ?; what about the mach 2?

Another thing that I read about them is that they are questionably too large for bunnies and pdogs, but definitely too small for yotes; then what are they for, just paper? I know that Al has told me a little, but let's hear it again.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have several .22 Mags and 1 .17HMR, I like the .22 Mag better, I thought the 17 would be great to shoot things with, but I learned better. I lost a couple of yotes I popped with it. It is an accurate shooter but anything it can do, i already have other guns that can do it as well or better. 
I gave it to my dad to play with; it destroys squirrels when you hit them. 

If I had it to do over I would had just bought another .22 Mag and been done with it.

I guess the .17 would be good for PD and other rodents you don't want to eat, but i don't really go shoot them very often. 

I don't really see the point of the .17 mach2, too expensive to shoot and not much gain for the extra cost.

I'm sure there are a lot of people who enjoy shooting the .17's, but I have no further use for any of them. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Although I don't yet have a .17 HMR, I do enjoy shooting the two my sons own. I really have never had good luck with the .22 mag. It just didn't seem to do much.
Browning now has a couple of styles of the .17 HMR in a T-bolt !! I wish they would hurry and come out with a .17 HMR in the BL .22 style...


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have killed a very large amount of jackrabbits with the .22 Mag and have a lot of experience with it. (It kills jacks _extremely_ well!) I also pay attention to everything written about the .17 HMR and talk to owners.

Here is my 2 cents:
*.17 HMR* pluses are - more velocity and a very flat trajectory, much easier to hit varmints with beyond 125 yards than the .22 Mag.


> He absolutely cleaned my clock [_on a prairie dog shoot_] and made at least twice as many hits from 140 to 175 yards with his .17 than I did with my .22 magnum. The .17's flatter trajectory was the reason.


 Normally slightly more accurate with the plastic-tip ammo. Very good to outstanding performance on squirrels and PDs.

Minuses are - cost of ammo over .22 Mag, light bullet runs out of steam for larger varmints like jackrabbits and rockchucks over 100 yards making less sure kills and less damage at longer range. Less bullet weight choice, 17 & 20 grain only. More wind sensitive with slight breezes.

*.22 Win Mag* pluses are - much harder hitting on larger varmints at all ranges. Decent accuracy, especially with the new plastic-tip bullets coming out. Less wind sensitive than the .17 HMR. Bullets weights of 30, 33, 34, 35, 40, 45, and 50 grains available in a variety of point styles. .22 Mag ammo is cheaper than .17 HMR. If you can find it, lower velocity .22 Winchester Rimfire ammo can be used if desired for specialty use. 
Speaking of bullets, I have had excellent accuracy and terminal performance, even at extended range on jackrabbits, from the 40-gr Winchester Super-X HP. This is a copper-jacketed HP built like a centerfire bullet. The best all-around .22 Mag bullet made IMO.

Minuses are - Less flat trajectory than .17 HMR beyond 100 yards. Often slightly less accurate (1/4 to maybe 1/2 MOA) than the .17 HMR plastic-tips depending on rifle and ammo (some chambers are a bit generous). Ammo loaded with lead bullets with a thin copper coating, ala .22 LR, are the least accurate.

Conclusion:
If you are mainly going to shoot squirrels and prairie dogs and shoot for accuracy at the range get the .17 HMR.

If you are mainly going to shoot jackrabbits, rockchucks and close coyotes, get the .22 Mag. If you want to spend less on ammo, get the more powerful .22 Mag.

If you can't decide - get a Ruger 77/22M (or the 77/17) and get another barrel in the other caliber - the barrels are easy to change and the mags are the same. You will have a switch-barrel rifle then! 8)

For some more good info on the .22 WMR see the May 2008 issue of RIFLE magazine pg. 54 where the quote came from.

P.S. If you just want to plink - get a .22 LR and save a lot of dough!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mojo1 and Frisco Pete....

That's some pretty good insight you guy's have shared... :shock: ......Ballistic's on the .22 mag. do show better figures, especially at 100 yards and beyond.

I think most of my experience with the .22 mag. has been with a pistol and have never seen the results....since I rarely hit anything with a 6-shooter anyway...  

I'm gonna start looking at the .22 mags in a lever action !! 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> I'm gonna start looking at the .22 mags in a lever action !! 8)


I bought a Henry .22 Mag Lever action last January, it groups well out to 100 yards; I really haven't tested it past that range. I put a Pine Ridge 2x7 scope on it, it not too bulky for that gun, but I have considered getting a better quality scope for it.

The trigger is pretty good for a factory one too; it has a little creep you have to take out first, but breaks well.

It's not too finicky on ammo either, seems to do well with just about any brand I try in it, it especially likes the HMS brand of hollow points that you can sometimes find at Sportsman's'. It also likes the Fiocchi hollow points.

All in all, its not a bad rig, I get a lot more use out of it than that .17 I bought.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot a Ruger 77/17. A good friend of mine shoots a 22 Mag. There isn't a bit of practical difference when small varmints are on the menu. The 22 hits a bit harder, but the 17 is easier to hit with. I've made hits at over 200 yards on prairie dogs. I don't think that there is a better ground squirrel cartridge than the 17 HMR. Jack rabbits out to 100 yards die just fine when hit with it as well. I don't consider it a coyote cartridge. That is what my 223 is for. The argument gets even better now that the 5mm Remington Rimfire Magnum has been revived by Taurus and Aguila. 
The 17 will probably be more accurate than the 22. The reasons for this is that the 17 is loaded on brand new equipment, in the same factory. The 22 is loaded by several different companies, on aging equipment. The tolerances are much tighter on the 17. 
I haven't yet figured out if there is a use for the HM2.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

The price for 22 mags has increased dramatically. It is now very close to the price for 17 hmr.
Here are some prices from Midway 
CCI Maxi-Mag Ammunition 22 Winchester Magnum Rimfire (WMR) 30 Grain Hornady V-Max Box of 50 Price: $12.79

CCI Ammunition 22 Winchester Magnum Rimfire 30 Grain Speer TNT Green Bullet Box of 50
Price: $13.49

CCI Ammunition 17 Hornady Magnum Rimfire (HMR) 20 Grain GamePoint Jacketed Spire Point Box of 50 Price: $13.79

CCI Ammunition 17 Hornady Magnum Rimfire (HMR) 20 Grain Full Metal Jacket Box of 50
Price: $14.49


I have never shot the 22 mag although I was thinking of buying one until I saw the price increase. I'll just use my 17 hmr and deal with the wind factor.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You might want to check locally, I know that Fioichi's 22 Mag were around $7 1/2 bucks a box a month ago, I bought a case of them for my gun.

Usually Walmart is the cheapest place to buy 22 mag ammo if they have your brand, Gallensons's down in SLC is the second best place to buy them; thats were my case came from.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Frisco pretty much nailed it.

If I had to choose just one, I'd pick the .17 HMR. Very fun to shoot and very accurate and it's deadly on rabbit sized game! The .22 mag is no slouch either.

I wouldn't hesitate pulling the trigger on either one at a coyote at a hundred yards or less. Ooops did I just say that? :shock: 

Have fun with which ever you choose and squeeeeeeeeeze......

sawsman


----------

